# How can you tell if someone else is a furry?



## alex_sherwen37 (May 8, 2012)

I want to know if anyone else at my school is a furry, but I don't want to make a complete fool of myself. Since I only became a part of the furry community on 5th of May, and I've never met another furry in real life, I just wanna know what way's a furry act's how they dress, etc. Anything that will point out that their a fellow furry.


----------



## Xenke (May 8, 2012)

Why does it matter?


----------



## ~secret~ (May 8, 2012)

Ask random people if they want to yiff. Gauge reactions. Repeat.


----------



## alex_sherwen37 (May 8, 2012)

Why doesn't it, I just want to see if there are other furries at my school besides me...


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 8, 2012)

You can't. If they want people to know then you will know.


----------



## Xenke (May 8, 2012)

alex_sherwen37 said:


> Why doesn't it, I just want to see if there are other furries at my school besides me...



But to what end? Who cares I other people are furries, it doesn't matter. Just because someone is furry doesn't make them more likable, or a better person. It's equivalent to a guy wondering whether or not there are other people at school who're circumcised. There's no point or reason to it.

Friendship is thicker than fur.


----------



## Rilvor (May 8, 2012)

Find people you suspect might be a Furry, sneak onto their PC or Laptop, and type ".jpg", ".jpeg", or ".gif" into a Search.


----------



## alex_sherwen37 (May 8, 2012)

Xenkke, I'm not particularly liked at my school, it would give me common ground with someone if i found out that they were a furry as well.


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2012)

alex_sherwen37 said:


> Xenkke, I'm not particularly liked at my school, it would give me common ground with someone if i found out that they were a furry as well.



And then you find out they're [insert uncomfortable furry stereotype here]


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 8, 2012)

There's no way of really telling if somebody's a Furry from the way they dress, unless they're obviously really into the fandom and parade around in ears, tails, paws or collars.

Just ask. 'Excuse me, this might sound weird and I'm sorry for bothering you, but are you perhaps familiar with the Furry fandom in any way?'


----------



## Aetius (May 8, 2012)

Find out if they fap to furry porn :V


----------



## ZerX (May 8, 2012)

Start commenting about furries like this: have you heard about those damn furries, they are a bunch of mentally ill and fucked up people, the only thing they care about in life is having sex in a fursuit, fucking bunch of perverts, yiff in hell furfags, the best furry is a dead furry,.........
If they get offended by comments like that they probably are furry.


----------



## alex_sherwen37 (May 8, 2012)

Cheers, guys.


----------



## Tybis (May 8, 2012)

If you can tell someone's a furry just from their daily appearance, chances are you'd want to stay away from them. :v

Eh, joking(?) aside, I'd do something like wear some good-looking shirt with an anthro on it, and see if I get a reaction. if i had enough money to buy such things




ZerX said:


> Start commenting about furries like this: have you heard about those damn furries, they are a bunch of mentally ill and fucked up people, the only thing they care about in life is having sex in a fursuit, fucking bunch of perverts, yiff in hell furfags, the best furry is a dead furry,.........
> If they get offended by comments like that they probably are furry.



I guess that's one way.
It'd work, but would sort of defeat the OP's purpose.


----------



## Kaamos (May 8, 2012)

Get a a furry-o-meter, it's like that thing from Ghost Busters, but instead of detecting ghosts it determines levels of furfaggotry.


----------



## alex_sherwen37 (May 8, 2012)

Tybis said:


> If you can tell someone's a furry just from their daily appearance, chances are you'd want to stay away from them. :v
> 
> Eh, joking(?) aside, I'd do something like wear some good-looking shirt with an anthro on it, and see if I get a reaction. if i had enough money to buy such things



If I had enough money for one of them myself :L there's no place where I am that sells them.


----------



## ZerX (May 8, 2012)

looks like someone has never heard about a site called: EBAY dot COM


----------



## alex_sherwen37 (May 8, 2012)

I don't particularly trust ebay


----------



## Tybis (May 8, 2012)

alex_sherwen37 said:


> If I had enough money for one of them myself :L there's no place where I am that sells them.


There's always buying stuff over the internet.

edit: Oh, somebody already said something like that.
Nevermind?


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2012)

My question is, why search for common ground in furry specifically? It's not niche or reason to outcast someone, but why not search for things like a certain music genre, tastes in food, talents, art, movies, etc, which are more likely to be discussed in public?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 8, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Get a a furry-o-meter, it's like that thing from Ghost Busters, but instead of detecting ghosts it determines levels of furfaggotry.



Psh, it's called a furometer. Duh.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (May 8, 2012)

Apply the furry test: Bind them up in rope, tie heavy stones to them, then throw them into a lake. If they start floating after five minutes, then they're a furry. Otherwise if they stay on the riverbed, then they're not.

Barring that, wear shirts with animal art on them. Probably the simplest way of sending out a furry beacon without alerting good normal people about how crazy you are.


----------



## Xenke (May 8, 2012)

alex_sherwen37 said:


> Xenkke, I'm not particularly liked at my school, it would give me common ground with someone if i found out that they were a furry as well.



Common ground over something you've only been aware of for 3 days? I mean, just setting aside the fact that you think that just because two people are furries means that they'll be friends in real life, do you realize how dumb that is?

Perhaps instead of looking to a dumb fandom to try and makes friends, perhaps you should try to find people who have good character, and that you can relate to on more levels than "we're both furries". Hell, the common tread amongst most of my IRL friends just happens to be Filmography, which I honestly don't care to much about aside from the fact I'm a photo guy, and we get along great because hobbies don't define why we like eachother.

So again, it doesn't matter.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 8, 2012)

Scream free yiff. If they turn their heads, they are furries.


----------



## Seian Verian (May 8, 2012)

Common interests are good for getting conversations to start, or to maintain them. Conversation can lead to friendship if you discover you have similar ways of thinking or just connect with each other. However, just going around and trying to find out peoples' hobbies and interests simply for the sake of that is... Not something likely to turn out well. You need some sort of natural setting for it to come up and then lead to a connection. Even if you just wore a furry-themed T-shirt, it wouldn't be a good reason for others with interest in it to initiate conversation with you, or you with them. 

It's sort of an annoying trap, perhaps. You can't start conversations without the shared interest, and you can just go shoving it in peoples' faces either. Try and see if there are extracurricular activities at school involving things you're interested in (If such a thing is applicable, which I'm guessing it is) to try and find such interests. If "furry" is the only thing you're interested in despite it being so new to you... That's a little worrying. You need to broaden your experiences and find other things. Maybe look into different genres of movies, music, video games and the like? That might be some sort of start.


----------



## Teal (May 8, 2012)

If you want to meet furries irl so badly go to a furry con.

Also furry=/=friendship.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 8, 2012)

Protip: If you're wondering whether someone is a furry or not, ask them if they know what furries are. 

If they say no, respond "Oh, it's just that couch reupholstery place off of [insert local street name here]. 

If they say yes, ask them what their opinion is about furries.
If their opinion is positive, you've found common ground!
If their opinion is negative, repeat process with a different person.


----------



## Bc4life (May 8, 2012)

If they bark instead of screaming....avoid them.
Just a protip.


----------



## Aldino (May 8, 2012)

Post yiff in the hall of your school and anyone that doesn't run in fear is a furry.


----------



## Xenke (May 8, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Protip: If you're wondering whether someone is a furry or not, ask them if they know what furries are.
> 
> If they say no, respond "Oh, it's just that couch reupholstery place off of [insert local street name here].
> 
> ...



Subtle.

No wait, the other one,

_Obvious_


----------



## Sevipervert (May 8, 2012)

I'm sure there's a Cinco de Mayo joke to be had here, but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 8, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Subtle.
> 
> No wait, the other one,
> 
> _Obvious_



Either way, the best way to meet furries is to let people know you're a furry.


----------



## Randolph (May 8, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Why does it matter?


How dare they try to find someone with similar interests?

I swear, the nerve of some people.



catilda lily said:


> You can't. If they want people to know then you will know.



You couldn't be any more wrong.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 8, 2012)

Write an essay about the fandom for a school assignment, in which you are required to stand up and speak about it.
If someone's reaction is anything but confusion or disgust, congrats, you've found a furry.

And, by that, I mean don't. Or at least have the decency to tape the reactions of your classmates.


----------



## Xenke (May 8, 2012)

Randolph said:


> How dare they try to find someone with similar interests?
> 
> I swear, the nerve of some people.



VVV



Xenke said:


> But to what end?



(FYI, the end to such lines of thought are always so delicious, so erroneous. fyiad idgaf jsyk ofc.)


----------



## TreacleFox (May 9, 2012)

I need some furry friends to talk about the fandom to. :<
Anyway, there isn't much you can do to find out if there are others in your school besides just asking them, maybe there is something subtle you could do.


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2012)

I try to pretend I'm halfway oblivious. like if I ask "do you know what a furry is?"

they usually say no and ask why, so I'm like "I dunno, I heard it somewhere on the internet yesterday."


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 9, 2012)

I usually find people that I already know are internet-savvy and tell them I'm a furry, they tend not to care.


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I need some furry friends to talk about the fandom to. :<
> Anyway, there isn't much you can do to find out if there are others in your school besides just asking them, maybe there is something subtle you could do.



Drive over to some friends two hours away and spend the evening eating chips n' dip, shooting each other on Halo, and linking each other to furry stuff and talking about fandom drama and name-dropping with nobody else around, relaxin' with a drink or twenty and just laughing the night away. :3c


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> Drive over to some friends two hours away and spend the evening eating chips n' dip, shooting each other on Halo, and linking each other to furry stuff and talking about fandom drama and name-dropping with nobody else around, relaxin' with a drink or twenty and just laughing the night away. :3c



Oh my god that sounds like so much fun.
foreveralone


----------



## Kitutal (May 9, 2012)

what about get a little keyring in the shape of a pawprint and hang it from the zip of your school bag...
yes, that is what I'm going to do.

otherwise, see if there are any furmeets in your area. Or, arrange one and post posters of it up all over the place and see who turns up.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> Drive over to some friends two hours away and spend the evening eating chips n' dip, shooting each other on Halo, and linking each other to furry stuff and talking about fandom drama and name-dropping with nobody else around, relaxin' with a drink or twenty and just laughing the night away. :3c



This sounds so much fun and gosh, I need to get out, I haven't had a decent friend-outing since Halloween.


----------



## alex_sherwen37 (May 10, 2012)

I might do that paw idea, I've also ordered some Anthro t-shirts online. It's a bit of a laugh because my dorm mate doesn't really 'approve' of this and is calling this a 'weird fetish' of mine.


----------



## EchoCat (May 12, 2012)

My best friend and I have practically no common interests except that we just like hanging out together. It's just one of those things. In fact, some of the few furries I know in real life, I don't really think I would want to be close to, other's are fine.

If you do manage to find out, I hope it goes well. I like the other suggestion of wearing a subtle shirt that could indicate. Otherwise, just draw paws on all your notebooks maybe? 

It would be very hard to tell if someone was furry from appearance though unless they are really into it.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 12, 2012)

I just ordered some paw print dogtags because of this thread.


----------



## Brazen (May 12, 2012)

alex_sherwen37 said:


> I might do that paw idea, I've also ordered some Anthro t-shirts online. It's a bit of a laugh because my dorm mate doesn't really 'approve' of this and is calling this a 'weird fetish' of mine.



Furry or otherwise, listen to your roommate.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 12, 2012)

This thread makes me remember how I have never, ever seen anyone on FA or FAF that happens to be in my area.

It just seems impossible.

I'm ok with it though. You know what some furries are like. Aaaand it'd be kinda wierd to meet someone IRL and then realise that they may have seen every little thing about me all on here.


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Aaaand it'd be kinda wierd to meet someone IRL and then realise that they may have seen every little thing about me all on here.



A meetup I went to for an old forum felt a bit like that. Everyone knew each other rather... expansively, since the forum was very much "Post what you like and say what you want as long as it's legal". On the other hand, it's nice to know you don't have to watch what you say (especially if drunk), since there isn't much that could possibly come as a shock at that point.


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 12, 2012)

Well the only true way to find out if someone is a furry is to get a bunch of people that might be into a room and have each of them give a small sample of their blood. Then heat up a piece of metal and place it in each of the samples of blood, if the blood runs away from the heat they are in fact a furry.


----------



## Armaetus (May 12, 2012)

alex_sherwen37 said:


> Xenkke, I'm not particularly liked at my school, it would give me common ground with someone if i found out that they were a furry as well.



You making it openly known in your school, that is a big mistake for a new furry regardless.  That's a good way to get some people knowing the furry stereotype they learned online or from those dreaded furry related TV stuff such as CSI, My Strange Addiction and Tyra Banks.

Just ask the person privately if they are one, how hard is that?


----------



## Anubite (May 12, 2012)

> Just ask the person privately if they are one, how hard is that?



Words of wisdom.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 12, 2012)

These threads in The Den are always good for some fun, one of many little FAF drinking games I've invented.

- Someone mentions CSI: 1 shot
- Someone mentions Tyra Banks: 2 shots
- Someone mentions MTV: 3 shots
- Someone mentions doing a presentation about the fandom: 2 shots of different liquor.
- Get to the end and no one has mentioned any of these things: Down the entire bottle you fucking liar.

And this is why none of my posts ever make sense.


----------



## DaedolonX (May 12, 2012)

Yeah... Something like that getting out in school would basically spell the end of your social life. First, People would assume you're a hyperfag. Second, Teachers would get involved and tell your parents. Third, Your parents would get a priest to to give you an exorcism. Most likely outcome, You get burned on a cross.


----------



## FM3THOU (May 13, 2012)

Pardon my usage of stereotypes. 

If you see someone drawing an anthro character wearing people clothes, then that is a furry. OR most likely has contact with the furry fandom somehow. Don't ask directly as it may just be a commission they are doing for someone on Deviant art. Just express a cursory interest, if they also express some interest then its in the bag.

If you find nerds who are totally obsessed with video games in general, not just one game (like an MMORPG) they are probably a furry or that they have a fetish that is in popular use in the furry fandom. Most likely a fat furry or into furry inflation. Yes this is an awful stereotype, its more of a correlation given that a lot of fat furries use steam.

Though given how toxic the Furry Fandom is perceived on the internet you will be hard pressed to see anyone expressing an open interest unless they have a complete lack of awareness and or Autistic. (yes this is another stereotype)

Then again, I thought anybody who focused on one subject was a weirdo. I remember all those annoying anime nerds at my school. They were creepy also, searching images of Sasuke on the library computer for no reason except to look at Sasuke.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 13, 2012)

You can't really tell without asking unless something random happens. For example, there was an art show at my high school recently and I saw what was obviously someone's fursona on display. My friends (non-furries) just said it was a strange drawing of a cat. I guess sometimes  it does "take one to know one."


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 13, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> You can't really tell without asking unless something random happens. For example, there was an art show at my high school recently and I saw what was obviously someone's fursona on display. My friends (non-furries) just said it was a strange drawing of a cat. I guess sometimes  it does "take one to know one."



That's kind of funny, that would be an interesting situation.



DaedolonX said:


> Yeah... Something like that getting out in school would basically spell the end of your social life. First, People would assume you're a hyperfag. Second, Teachers would get involved and tell your parents. Third, Your parents would get a priest to to give you an exorcism. Most likely outcome, You get burned on a cross.



What social life? I'm an outspoken atheist at a catholic high school, my friends know I'm into the fandom and they're like "Meh, cool?"


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 17, 2012)

I was a bit curious of how to tell because I noticed this one girl with this white fox tail on her purse. I approached and complemented it but maybe the message didn't get across.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> I was a bit curious of how to tell because I noticed this one girl with this white fox tail on her purse. I approached and complemented it but maybe the message didn't get across.



Probably not, If I had a fox tail on my backpack or something and someone said it looked cool I wouldn't think that they're asking if I'm a furry. Now, if they asked if I liked foxes, that's a different story.



Kluuvdar said:


> I just ordered some paw print dogtags because of this thread.



Got em today. ^.=.^


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 17, 2012)

Why is it that you are worried about making friends? I'm doing just fine without any friends!


----------



## Sar (May 18, 2012)

Ask them if they are one and then show them your furry porn collection.
If they ask you to send them it. You got one.

(Furry Porn is optional)


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2012)

If you want to actively meet furries go look up local groups and such. Going around asking people if they are furries or looking for weird furry social cues will make you look like a socially awkward dweeb. Just go out and meet people.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 18, 2012)

There's no reliable way to really tell. Hell even a tail and ears could mean something else, like neko.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 18, 2012)

You could just keep your ear to the ground and listen in to the rumor mill. Though most rumors are false a few of them are true so listen in and if there is a rumor about someone else being an animalphilite investigate it to see if it is true.


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (May 22, 2012)

Now i found that the easiest way to spot a furry is if they draw allot. Look for furry drawings sticking out of binders and such. I've met some furries by seeing them drawing in a public place a furry and i asked whats that? and they responded nothing so i then asked do you know what FA is? That answer will tell you if they are a furry or not. be incognito about it.


----------



## Abundance (May 22, 2012)

Alright, what you need to do is offer to help them study. You go back to your place, and start working. If the person is too busy to study because they're fucking 12 dudes at once, they might be a furry.


----------



## Anubite (May 22, 2012)

Just ask people who you see drawing a lot, be discrete and don't act stupid. At least with artists, you can usually get an idea of what they draw. If they aren't into anthro art or furry stuff, then just be nice and try to make friends with them, not all of your friends have to be furries.

Also i hear if you yell yiff in a public place and people start running, their either a furry or someone who goes on the internet.

Pretty much what the nerdy math pimp said.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 22, 2012)

Post on your schools corkboard "YIFF, if you know what that means, send me a text at [Your Phone Number Here]"

Works every time. :V


----------



## Abundance (May 22, 2012)

get in ur fursute and wak up 2 sum1 an b like "hay bby wan 2 yif"
if dey suk ur dik dey a fury


----------



## DJMicah (May 22, 2012)

Just get a tshirt with "Yiff! ^.^" written on the front in big bold letters... if people aren't furry and ask you about it, you just say "It's a kewl word!" otherwise you may meet some furry friends who enjoy the sense of humor...


----------



## Calemeyr (May 22, 2012)

You can tell a furry if the person lacks social skills in public. :V
Really, if the person is conspicuous about being a furry, it's really not that hard. When people actively try to not advertise it, because all the lifestylers made it shameful to be a furry, it's harder to tell. I'm just a cynic. :/


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 22, 2012)

Did everyone not read that he wants to keep the information that he himself is a furry out of the general public's hands.He wants to keep it "hush hush" so those of you who are proposing the noisy plans are not being helpful at all.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 22, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Did everyone not read that he wants to keep the information that he himself is a furry out of the general public's hands.He wants to keep it "hush hush" so those of you who are proposing the noisy plans are not being helpful at all.


Do what I do, don't look at FA in public, don't talk about it, and when talking to other furries, don't talk too loud. And NO Guerilla Fursuiting! Unless it fits the situation better...like a werewolf at a larp or something...


----------

